# It is car show season! (warning, several large photos inside)



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My DH is a car guy. A race car driver and a car collector. He has 3 Trans Ams. 1976, 1981 and 2001. I say one for each girl. A silver for Hope, Brown for Ruby and black for Eden.

Anyway, in the truck or SUV they are in their Snoozer lookout car seat. Race cars and such are not really made much for passengers but they like to go and need to still be safe. Their straps work perfectly on seatbelts that are securely fastened. One of their blankets in the seat and they are ready!

I am too lazy to edit and crop the pics so they are posted large, as is. 

Ready to go!









She is touching me. make her stop!









WAAAAA!! She is on my side!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Eden met a nice little boy. He is older than her. He was 3. He thought her name was Edith. He was precious!


















...and they met some other kids


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The verdict? Car shows are exhausting!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Your girls are precious Karen. I enjoyed their photos. I was hoping to see some pics of your hubby's cars as well.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I just snapped a few of the cars. I will load them. They are in garages and one is being finished having a new engine put in so they are not like pics when he is in magazines or websites. He'd cringe knowing I took them with my phone!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh I love the photo's.. I used to be a car girl. Mopar is my car's of choice. In my younger days, drag raced with ex and small tracks. I had a rusty orange color 70's Challenger, a Road Runner and others. My favorite was Challenger. Want one again so bad. :foxes15:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

i love seeing your pictures. They always make me want to go out right away and find Miya a brother or sister. The girls look so adorable.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Always LOVE pics of the girls!! They are such darlings. I think Hope thinks Eden is her very own little baby doll. lol


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I love these photos, so gorgeous! Love Eden's huuuuuuuge yawn! And their matching pink harnesses are so cute and suit them so well


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

My three favorite girls. It's a good think I don't live in Missouri, or else I'd be dog-napping them!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

This is the car we were in from these pics (sorry a dirt bike is in the way, I was not going to touch it to move it!)









The others which are race cars (hence the race seats and roll cages). he goes 9 seconds at 150 MPH:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

What a cute bunch of dogs. I love Eden's little face. Haha I actually love the name Edith for a chi. There's something about human names for dogs that I think is hilarious. Speaking of Edith, where is she in the last pics?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She was passed out on "her side" and attached to that seat belt. We were driving and she was behind me so I could not get a good pic. Seriously. She looks like a cartoon character!!

I am still astounded at the questions and comments we get.

1. Are they teacups?
2. Are they all girls? (I mean really. How much more pink can they be wearing and have my husband maintain some dignity?)
3. Are they still babies?
4. Will you breed them?
5. Are they sisters? (Well, they are now)
6. What do they weigh just about a pound? (Come on people. Have you seen a 1 pound package of hamburger? They are WAY bigger than a pound!)
7. Can I have them? (My answer to this is that at 6 a.m. when they want to be fed no matter if it is a weekend or holiday, I'd gladly let you have them!)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh lala Karen! Very nice rides your hubby has. I had to show the pics to mine, he likes!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> ...
> I am still astounded at the questions and comments we get.
> 
> 1. Are they teacups?
> ...



I wish I had a penny for every time I heard the "Are you breeding them?
Which one is the girl?" ...hmm, they are both males. It's irritating to me 
that when people see two dogs of the same breed they automatically assume
I'm breeding them. I get the "How much for the red one?" a lot too, why do
they think my dogs are for sale? What gives them that idea? I wish I knew.
With Chanel it's always "Oh my god can I hold her?" ...followed by a no from
me, and then a "Why not? Is she nasty/mean?" ....oh brother!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh they are precious! Some of my favorite girls on here! 

It's crazy what kind of questions people will ask you when you have your dog out. Today a lady asked how old she was. I said she's 14 weeks. She said. Oh so she won't get any bigger? I mea seriously what dog is full grown at 14 weeks?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Karen, your husband and my husband would get along so well! My hubby races a Honda Integra that has a custom built supercharged engine, a roll cage and coil over suspension. He would love a dirt bike too and rides a friend's occasionally but he works too many weekends (thats what happens when you're self employed) to have one and the race car and use both of them.

Very cute pics of the girls! I love their matching little pink harnesses. Eden looked like she was being such a good girl with the little boy, doing her bit to dispel the myth that Chis don't like children.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> Oh they are precious! Some of my favorite girls on here!
> 
> It's crazy what kind of questions people will ask you when you have your dog out. Today a lady asked how old she was. I said she's 14 weeks. She said. Oh so she won't get any bigger? I mea seriously what dog is full grown at 14 weeks?


Lol, I get that a lot too! They ask me how old Gemma is and I tell them, then they ask if she's going to get any bigger. I think I'll just start telling people she's actually going to start shrinking as she gets older.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Lol, I get that a lot too! They ask me how old Gemma is and I tell them, then they ask if she's going to get any bigger. I think I'll just start telling people she's actually going to start shrinking as she gets older.


Yeah, people can be really dumb. haha It's one thing to ask how big she will get, but it's like people don't think.

I'm also already really tired of the teacup question.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Karen your pack is really adorable. The pictures are so great because you can see each of their three little personalities so well!!! Glad they had fun.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

They are adorable! Love their sweet little faces.....


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

looks like they had a great time...love the one of them all sleeping on the way home :angel1::angel1::angel1:
I seat belt my three in the same way in the RV...gives some wiggle room but keeps them safe !


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Drooling over the car. Love the pics of your girls too.

I think its interesting the reactions you get when someone asks if they can hold your dog and you say no. I've been around my sister when she has told people to just pet Eva and they get irritated.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Simply adorable!!! Love the photos! And your three pups are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

really sweet pics, i love your girls  . Love those cars too !!


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

Their matching harnesses are lovely!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Your girls are so precious they all looks so sweet ready to go out in the car with mommy and daddy. The sleeping pics at the end of the shows just what a great time they had dreaming of another adventure with their mom and dad. They are so sweet. The cars are beautiful too btw.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

This is my car a 1993 Toyota Supra in girly pink 

Your Chihuahuas are so cute too


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am not sure what I like more the cars or the chis. Great pics! My dream car would be a 68-69 orange and white z28 Camaro or a 68-69 tri power Vette. My hubby and I love muscle cars and the chis go so well with them.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I will never get enough of your 3, Karen! Eden really is like a cute cartoon character and Ruby's ears.... I just love how they still flop, and Hope is as cute as ever.


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> She was passed out on "her side" and attached to that seat belt. We were driving and she was behind me so I could not get a good pic. Seriously. She looks like a cartoon character!!
> 
> I am still astounded at the questions and comments we get.
> 
> ...



Xombie always gets mistaken for a girl lol. And I can't count the number of times I get "is it a teacup?" To which I have to explain that teacup is not a breed, just a term for size. I've also gotten people who ask how much I want for him, Not really sure how many people take their family pets to the park and sell them but...lol 

People always want to pick him up and hold him, especially kids. I have to explain all the time that he likes people petting him but doesn't like being picked up and is easily dropped with all his wiggling.

Also, Super cute pics! lol!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, he does have sweet eyes and a pretty face! 

I have also had people ask if we are selling them. I also thought that an odd question. Perhaps it is because we have 3. Maybe it looks like we are fostering to adoption. I do not know.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Awww you have three cute girl's Karen. Love the cars but not as much as the girl's.


----------

